# Bulkhead at Cestnut Ave NWW



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Rumor had it that stripers were being caught so Boss Dogg and I and our boy went to check it out. Seabass and blues were on the menu with fresh mullet being the bait of chioce. Got freight trained once and he spit the hook. Made for a nice day.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

RD--I'm looking forward to some posts from you on the Jersey board. I'm gonna start checking since you always take the time to respond to my posts. 

Saw that one keeper flattie from back in August and those short flatties in that other post. I hope you get some keepers next time out.

By the way are those fluke or flounder? I remember fishing on the shore with my Uncle and if I remember correctly they're fluke right?

I'm going out to Fort DeSoto tomorrow to wade fish for flounder. Last week I to some shorties, but I found a better patch of sand holes to wade this time.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yep that spot is right behind where Zabers resturant used to be. Its a good spot, very clean. Very quiet. Sent ya a PM with more information.


----------



## fisheasy (Aug 14, 2008)

*NWW Bulkhead*

Hey RD,
I never fished that bulkhead before, I'm usually in wc, have you had success there before?
This past weekend I was on the beach in diamond beach, caught a short (25 incher) but had plenty of blue action.
Plan on being there again Sunday, hopefully things pick up.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I have not caught a striper yet, I have hooked up, but nothing landed. Weather permitting I'll be back there this week end.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Hey Dogg, I'll be down NWW this weekend from Friday afternoon. Staying at the American Inn @ 14th St. Going to judge the New Jersey Beach Buggy Great Fall Classic on Saturday and fish the individual tournament that runs from 5pm Saturday to Noon on Sunday.

What's your schedule like?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I am off all week end. Giove me a shout 886-2215.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

RD,

I should be down in WW Crest this weekend, but only from Saturday afternoon to Sunday late afternoon/evening. Last trip of the year

I was planning on hitting the beach, but I may give Chestnut Ave a shot.

I'll give you a shout, it'd be nice to hook up finally.

DH


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

sounds good.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Hey Dogg, I'm leaving now. I'll give you a call when I'm down there and we are checked in and the wife is situated  :beer: .


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

cool.


----------



## sniper (Mar 30, 2004)

*Can a new comer get some help?*

I just moved to jersey last month and need to wet a line. Moved here from Maryland. Been a supporter for years. :fishing: Oh, I'm in the piscataway area.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey Sniper, 

welcome to the family.


----------



## dannygto (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey Rudde dogg Just wanted to I enjoyed meeting you and your family at the bulkhead on Saturday and our discussion about rods, hoof and Suffix and having you show me your rods. I still think the cork tape is way to go LOL. Just to let you know we did go out on the miss chris on Sunday we did well. Most exciting was seeing an Ocean Sunfish!! Looks like a floating head. I give you a shout next time I go down to WW maybe hookup for fishing


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey Danny welcome to the family. It was nice meeting you to. Any time ya come down give me a shout.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey Sarge it was great meeting you and the Misses. I hope we can get together again sometime.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Sorry I missed your post Dogg, I wasn't ignoring you.

It was great finally meeting you and Boss, my wife and I had a great time with you guys.

I like fishing Poverty Beach later in the year, how's that sound?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sounds good to me. I know they have been catching 40lbrs in the surf off of Brigantine and the guys in the boats have been killin em. I know of a 48lbr and a 50+ was taken. Just give me a shout.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

RuddeDogg said:


> Sounds good to me. I know they have been catching 40lbrs in the surf off of Brigantine and the guys in the boats have been killin em. I know of a 48lbr and a 50+ was taken. Just give me a shout.


Yeah, I had numerous phone calls on Thursday about that Brigantine bite, by the time I got down @ 2:30 the tide was out the bunker were 300 yds out and only the boaters had action . . . I don't for the life of me know why I raced down there without checking the tide chart . . . I did get a treat though, I saw and got within about 50 feet of a Peregrine Falcon perched on driftwood on the dune line. 

I fished Seaside Park yesterday in the Hudson River Fisherman's Assoc. Tournament -- 54 teams plus individuals and only 40 or so fish were caught; mostly bluefish, 18 -24 inches. All I caught were skates and a 14inch ling  :--|


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Still not a bad day. I think I'm gonna hit Poverty on Tuesday. The bulk head has picked up a little. Shorties in the 24 to 27 inch range have been caught mostly on clam.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Dog Hit Poverty Saturday pm Nada! Saw i striper caught all 12"going to try south of there by the gun mount. getting off at 3 pm its dark by 5:30 no joy!


----------



## Fish4Food (Jun 17, 2004)

Hey Ruddedogg I just read your post about fishing from the bulkhead behind where Zabers used to be, I'm from Philly and I used to hit that spot with my grandfather many moons ago. Basically where I learned to cast and fish saltwater. We used to stay at a place called The Lodge which was close by. 

Thanks for the memories! Tightlines!!


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey Sniper,

Wecome to the forums. I am sorta new at wetting lines, but hit me up if you want. I am in North NJ, Madison. You arevery close to Sandy Hook, a great place to fish! Also, if you have kids there is a 2,500 foot fishing pier pretty close to you as well. 

Welcome again...


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

Fishfood,

I grew up in Philly too, Greater NE Philly.


----------



## Fish4Food (Jun 17, 2004)

I lived all over the place. N Philly, Olney and finally the North East. My parents live on Tomlinson Rd and Bustleton Ave.

I went Washington HS.


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

Ha ha, I also went to Washington. Class of 87. I was in mostly in electronics classes though  Perhaps we know each other?... Small world...


----------



## Fish4Food (Jun 17, 2004)

I graduated in the class of 85, so I doubt you'd know me but my name is Derek. I was an art major and went on to attend Philadelphia College of Art (PCA) for one semester until I realized how gay and artsy fartsy artists were.. lol.

I joined the Navy, retired and have lived down here in Virginia Beach ever since. Most of my friends went to Archbishop Ryan so, that's why I may not know you. Who knows though your right.... it's a small world.


----------



## emptyhook (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey Derek, is this the Derek that used to hang out on Delray st . ? My brother went to Washington and graduated in 85, had a friend named Derek that went into Navy was in Virginia Beach. My brother's name is Steve G.


----------



## Fish4Food (Jun 17, 2004)

Yep! Ha!! That's me. This is too funny. Is this Dirk? If I got your name wrong I apologize, but if we're talking about the same Steve G... you use to drive a bad ass Camaro and yeah we all hung out on your street.


----------



## emptyhook (Aug 13, 2008)

Yoooooooooooooooo, you got the name right. Unbelievable, how's the fishing down in Va Beach. I moved to Florida in 91' the fishing is phenomenal down there, but I just moved back to philly area the end of last year. The fishings alot different up here, I had a rough time adjusting back to this fishin' in New jersey stuff. got alot of tips from this site, especially reading Rude Doggs' tips really helped out. Well Derek, give us a hollar when you're up in the area I'm working with Steve @GMI. Keep in touch on the site.


----------



## Fish4Food (Jun 17, 2004)

Hey Man - How ya been!!?

Tell Steve I said hey - I miss you guys and being close to everyone. Is your family still in FL ?

Fishing down here is pretty decent. I get out a couple times a month and do fairly well. Right now we're getting stripers (schoolies) the smaller fish but they're fun on light tackle. 

I'll definitely keep in touch.


----------



## sniper (Mar 30, 2004)

*thx parkerstreet*

I haven't heard much about good spots to fish. I guess everyone is afraid of spot burnin. I drove all the way to seaside yesterday...just lookin. I may try to find a good spot one day during this coming week.


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

Very Funny, My name is Brian Z, I also went to Ryan for a short time. I was also in Art Class, graphic arts in washington for 1 year. We had like a printing press, and did block drawing. I have NO idea why I took that class, I guess it seemed easy and cool. 

I also was in the Navy, (How Ironic) and in VA Beach(more Ironic). I was on the USS D.D. Eisenhower around 89-91. I used to rent a hotel room off season right near the Mc Donalds on VA beach Blvd, I think it was called Sundial Inn, near the Mc Donalds. There is nothing like having a Mc Dees right outside of your front door. 

WHen I left the Military, i moved back up here in PA, then I moved to NNJ. If i don't know you I probably saw you around. This is embarrasing to admit, but in high school I had long hair, and wore a leather biker jacket and hung out with the headbangers. But I also liked and admited to listening to Rap music, which amazingly I was not beat up for doing that. hahah. 

I was also stationed in Portsmouth VA.


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

F4F, Washington-class of '68 here. Went on to Temple after a little trip with the Army from 69-71. Moved to central PA in '81. Mostly fish the Forked River area in Jersey with 2-3 trips to the OBX mixed in. I was down 2 weeks ago with Rockfish, had a blast. No fish to speak of but we had a blast anyhow. If ya ever get a chance stay at DD's, can't be beat!


----------

